# New clubs, should I buy, or should I wait?



## inner-hole (Jun 16, 2015)

I've recently started playing golf regularly again, and my game is steadily improving. My clubs are just a cheap set of Dunlops from sports direct, although I have replaced the driver with a Cobra amp cell s, and the putter with a Benross casino poker. Now I know the Dunlop clubs are cheap rubbish, but I do hit the irons pretty well, and I know at some point I will benefit from buying a set of better clubs. However what I can't work out is, how much more should I try to improve playing with the clubs I have before I consider buying something better, what targets should I reach before I justify the expense?


----------



## drew83 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm no expert but people will ask....

1) what handicap are you?

2)Average distance with;
a) driver
b)7iron

3) How regular do you play?

4)Have you had lessons?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 16, 2015)

I would have said the only thing to justify the expense would be how much use you would get out of them.

No matter how good you get you're not going to earn any money at it, so there really is no 'target' at which you can say they are now worth it.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm with Region3, but will go further

what exactly is this 'I will benefit from' that you mention?

how would you feel if they looked good in the bag, but you couldn't play any better with them? If the answer to this is 'fine' then by all means spend your money.

as with most sports equipment; it's only really when the equipment is holding you back that it becomes an easy decision to upgrade.

what you have is fundamentally sound and capable of supporting a relatively high standard of golf quite easily. you will know when it's holding you back.

typically you would add a quality wedge of around 52 degrees and a reasonable quality 4/5 wood or 3 hybrid (all bought second hand as others want more shiny clubs in their bag) rather than replace what you currently have.


----------



## IanG (Jun 16, 2015)

You don't say of you've had any lessons. Lessons from a good Pro are the best value-for-money spend in golf. The pro can probably go round in level par with your 'cheap rubbish' Dunlops. If you get some lessons I'm sure he can advise if a more forgiving set of irons would be useful to you.


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't yet have a handicap, but using an online calculator, it has come back with 23. 

Not sure what my average distance is with my new driver, but I regularly hit 260 yard drives. And I can hit my 7 160yds plus on a good day. 

I play at least twice a week, more if I can, I managed 4 rounds last week. 

Never had a lesson ever, but I'm generally quite happy with the way I'm playing and the way my game is improving.

I'm not considering spending a fortune, just Â£200-300 on a set of decent irons. My scores were improving by 2 shots every 4 weeks (currently shooting low 90s), but that seems to be slowing down now.  As I've already said, I play and practice as often as I can, so getting the use out of them would not be an issue. I certainly don't expect to make any money out of them, I just want to keep improving and getting more enjoyment out of the game. 

When I say benefit, I mean potentially improve further by playing with clubs that are of higher quality than the ones I currently have.


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 16, 2015)

To be fair, the Dunlop clubs don't look bad in my bag, I'm not that interest in what they look like anyway, it's more about how the quality of them, and whether or not I should consider replacing them for something that is of better quality. I know that at the end of the day it all comes down to the soggy organic bit on the rubber end of the club, but there must be some merit in having better quality equipment. I very much doubt there's any research and devepment done by Dunlop, unlike the known golf club manufacturers.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 17, 2015)

inner-hole said:



			I very much doubt there's any research and devepment done by Dunlop, unlike the known golf club manufacturers.
		
Click to expand...

such thinking is hugely flawed

almost certainly the clubs marketed by Dunlop recently are manufactured by another company, who may or may not have developed the model or purchased the rights etc etc - then again when I bought my first set of forged Dunlop tour blades they were at the forefront of design and manufacture 

wasn't that long ago when Nike didn't do anything except put their logo on clubs (and many would suggest that's still the case with all their products but that's another argument!)

they either work for you or they don't - from the number you are quoting they clearly do currently.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 17, 2015)

You seem to be playing quite well with good shots, the only thing is probably inconsistency. I was in the same boat 4 or 5 years ago so I bit the bullet and upgraded which was the best thing I done. I bought a set of Cobra S2s that knocked 3 shots off on average due to the fact they're really forgiving and longer with green holding spin on the shorter irons
If you are serious about the game there are plenty of game improvement clubs out there from the top makers, but don't get caught up with all the hype, I don't think they've drastically improved over the past 4 years that players of our level would appreciate
Enjoy


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 17, 2015)

I do see your point Duncan, and the Dunlop clubs do serve me well, but I since replacing the Dunlop driver with a Cobra driver that cost more than the entire Dunlop package set, I'm beginning to question the quality of the Dunlops, and ask how much would my game improve with a set of clubs that of comparable quality to my Cobra Driver. 

Huwey12 you're pretty spot on. I generally hit the ball really well, and my swing and grip are pretty consistent, but I can play what feels like a pretty good shot, only to watch the ball do something completely different to what it did the last time I played the same shot. 
I'm very serious about the game, which is why I'm considering investing in a better set of clubs.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, inconsistency is either caused by your clubs or by yourself, buying a top makers set will sort out half the problem, letting you concentrate on improving your game
I can pick up a Dunlop iron for Â£6 in Sports Direct which shows the quality of the materials they use. You might find a good one eventually


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 17, 2015)

As I've already said the Dunlops have served me well. When I played a less than 6 times a year, but now that I'm playing 2 or more times a week, and my game is steadily improving, I don't think they are as good.


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 17, 2015)

I think that my game could improve further with better clubs. This has become more apparent since I upgraded my driver. I think I could improve a little further with the Dunlops, but I'm beginning to feel that I will just be fighting with them to save 1 shot every now and then because of the lack of consistency they give.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, Dunlops are ideal for the beginner and once/twice a year player. The inconsistency comes through the manufacturing process. I had a Dunlop driver that you could twist the shaft axially (torque) so you didn't know where the face would be at impact 
Bite the bullet and get a top makers set with well proven shafts. No need to buy new, you can get a set of a 4 year old model for just over Â£100 and your game will improve. Also it removes that nagging doubt of is it you or the clubs
A minimum ideal set would be 5 to pitching wedge so you can add wedges as you go. Longer than  5 Iron you can use a rescue wood such as a TM burner 4
For the irons Big Berthas are a good shout


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 18, 2015)

That's basically why I changed the driver. I definitely think second hand will buy me more club for my money. I like the idea of replacing long irons with hybrids, as I hit my current hybrid really well, I've seen lots of 5-SW set about for good money. I've also thought about replacing one club at a time, more costly I know, but it would spread the cost nicely.


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok so I have bitten the bullet, and splashed out on a set of Taylor Made Rocket Bladez!! 5-SW with graphite shafts Â£126 (inc P&P). Wedges and hybrids are on next months shopping list.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 18, 2015)

Great price and clubs. Have you tried them out yet? Bet you notice the difference


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 18, 2015)

Not tried them yet, it was an impulse eBay purchase, I figured that if I don't get on with them, they'll be well worth what I paid for them if I sell them. However having read a lot of good things about them, I think I have bought a great set of irons. 
I'm now looking for a 3 wood, a couple of hybrids and a decent 60Â° lob wedge to complete my club upgrade.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 19, 2015)

Have a look on eBay for wedges, there's a defunct American company called Nickent some bodies importing them on sale for Â£17 pick up at your local Argos and they're new. I'm tempted myself


----------



## drew83 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just been looking.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...0.TRC0.H0.Xnickent.TRS0&_nkw=nickent&_sacat=0


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 19, 2015)

Just been having a look at the Nickent clubs, but sadly there's no 60Â° clubs available, and the hybrids are not available in the lofts that I want. However, I have found a near mint Cobra S2 3 wood for sensible money.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just got a Nickent 49 degree gap wedge, I'll let you know how it plays so maybe when they restock you'll have a personal review


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Huwey12, It would be good to know what they play like. Any recommendations for hybrids? I'm thinking of getting 2, one 21Â° and one at around 25Â° To replace my long irons.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 19, 2015)

I just love my TM burner 4, can't remember the loft without making a trip to the garage. It's the easiest club in my bag to hit and can go 200yds on a good summers day. Cheap as chips if you can find one on eBay, it's the only hybrid you'll need
Ive heard ping g10 are also good but I expect they'll be a bit pricey


----------



## inner-hole (Jun 19, 2015)

I've just found one on eBay for Â£15, but it looks a bit tatty for my liking. There are quite a few TM RBZ's on there at around the Â£50 mark.


----------



## Huwey12 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've got a TM RBZ Stage 
2 3 hybrid, it doesn't hit so high as the burner but has got a harsher metallic feel. Also the RBZ has a longer shaft, getting more to a fairway wood length, which defeats the object of being a rescue/hybrid in my mind
There's a TM rescue 4 on eBay with 6 days to go, keep your eyes on that one

Honestly they feel so good to hit you won't be disappointed 

i see some want Â£35 plus, I got mine for Â£11


----------

